# "Piracy made me popular", Anurag Kashyap



## sygeek (Aug 10, 2012)

*Piracy made me popular: Anurag Kashyap*



> While chatting about his experiences in Kanpur, where he's spent some part of his life while he was studying for the IIT entrance test, the topic veers to the menace of piracy in Indian cinema. But surprisingly, Anurag is one of the few filmmakers who feel that piracy is justified. "Main aaj jo kuch hoon, piracy ki wajah se hi hoon. It was through pirated versions of my movies that people got to see my work," he says and goes on to elaborate, "I feel that cinema is something that should reach the maximum number of people. If the audience does not get to see affordable cinema, it will turn to cheaper, pirated entertainment."
> 
> Anurag adds, "If we want to see a successful Hollywood today, often we have to take the help of piracy because it's not necessary that that film is legally available in your city. That's why filmmakers need to understand that their work should reach more and more people, because today cinema is not all about entertainment. In fact, I feel that we filmmakers should use cinema as a tool to make a strong impact on society. And if people are watching such meaningful cinema through piracy, I believe it only helps to deliver the filmmaker's message to the masses."
> 
> The filmmaker with UP antecedents reiterates he's planning a film based on Kanpur. "Yes, there is a three-month-old incident on which I am planning my movie. At the moment I can't speak more on the topic," he says. But will the movie be shot in Kanpur? "For sure! Par hum log bahut chup chaap kaam karte hai, kyuki openly karne mein bahut log questions karne lagte hain aur kaam karna mushkil ho jata hai. Hum log Kanpur aayenge aur kaam karke chale jayenge aur kisi ko pata bhi nahi chalega," he replies.


We finally have someone who understands.


----------



## pramudit (Aug 10, 2012)

so he should distribute his movies for free to all... why pay 500 or some hefty amount to watch movie in cinema...


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Piracy made me popular&quot;, Anurag Kashyap*



pramudit said:


> so he should distribute his movies for free to all... why pay 500 or some hefty amount to watch movie in cinema...



No, now he is already popular. 

Actually, things like youtube are now available so that people get to know about other's skills.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2012)

I can say only one thing in his support, if there were no TPB, I would not have ever watched all those korean movies. Piracy sure creates awareness. 

And, I've always wondered why Microsoft never encrypts their OS CD/DVDs as some game companies do? Is it because they can't or they don't want to.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 10, 2012)

somewhat I support him.. If not piracy I would have never watched so many hollywood movies... still only few hollywood movies reaches my city..  even I got no company to go with,,


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I can say only one thing in his support, if there were no TPB, I would not have ever watched all those korean movies. Piracy sure creates awareness.
> 
> And, I've always wondered why Microsoft never encrypts their OS CD/DVDs as some game companies do? Is it because they can't or they don't want to.



I never watched any korean film. Suggest me some


----------



## sygeek (Aug 11, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> And, I've always wondered why Microsoft never encrypts their OS CD/DVDs as some game companies do? Is it because they can't or they don't want to.


It's pretty obvious, isn't it? Have you ever seen someone who is not using a pirated copy of windows (in real life)?


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, u guyz r right piracy creates awearness.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 11, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> somewhat I support him.. If not piracy I would have never watched so many hollywood movies... still only few hollywood movies reaches my city..  even I got no company to go with,,



true


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2012)

Piracy affects the business.

When in control, it's a business tactic to wild-fire your contents.
When not, it will turn you bankrupt.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 14, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I can say only one thing in his support, if there were no TPB, I would not have ever watched all those korean movies. *Piracy sure creates awareness*.
> 
> And, I've always wondered why *Microsoft never encrypts their OS CD/DVDs* as some game companies do? Is it because they can't or they don't want to.



Ya I agree, piracy gave Microsoft the kind of awareness that was required to make their product popular. But on the other side, Windows 3.1 and 3.11 never had SERIAL KEY or PRODUCT KEYS, and it was anyway popular at that time because choice was very less. PRODUCT KEYS are leaked by MS employees to make the product popular so that they can keep developing the product......

Mac OS came pre-installed with their Macintosh line of Computers and were costly, no question of piracy !!





clmlbx said:


> somewhat I support him.. *If not piracy I would have never watched so many hollywood movies*... still only few hollywood movies reaches my city..  even I got no company to go with,,



Ya TPB made me a hollywood freak.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 14, 2012)

But it would be wrong to say piracy is the only reason he is famous.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 14, 2012)

Who is Anurag Kashyap?


----------



## aaruni (Aug 14, 2012)

@Nipun: try pirating his stuff, then you will know!


----------



## funskar (Aug 15, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Who is Anurag Kashyap?



Search  on google .. Baap ka dada ka sabka badla lega re tera phaijjal
U will cum to know who is he ?
*i.imgur.com/K2Wfa.jpg


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 15, 2012)

whatever, i am against piracy, 
and those cds / dvds published by moser baer are even cheaper than 100 bucks, and people can't justify piracy by saying that piracy creates awareness, hell they may watch international videos/ movies but that doesn't mean that they should apply it on those products which are available here...
anurag kashyap i believe has become famous not because of piracy but the solid subjects of his movies he delivers as a director and a story writer...  if he blames piracy for it then why his "girl in yellow boots" (49 inr is the price of genuine vcd published by moser baer) didn't become a hit??? (Review – That Girl In Yellow Boots | Box Office India : India    Udaan (2010 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and why it was never seen in cinema halls like his other movies??   
the reason i believe is the subject, of the film but not piracy...
over & out.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 16, 2012)

Devd was awsome movie.Really songs are addictive.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, IMO, piracy may have been a medium through which he got popular but I don't think he means "all his movies should be pirated now" 

Anyway, I love how TOI have not translated the hindi quotes!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2012)

best thing is all the arguments in the world against piracy dont stand a chance in this case, he is totally right

Paanch. he is talking about Paanch. the movies he did make that didnt get released at all are some what marginally slightly better off (and _very_ illegally) pirated
some movies get thrown out by the censors, they survive in various networks... and Black Friday, urf professor are other egs

torrent has a lot of potential as a legit platform, as against hosted downloads on filesharing sites, maybe sometime publishers will get comfortable with it


----------

